# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  Up Box

## car3less

Anyone who tried Up Box until now?
I will receive mine in the next 2 days... and I want to know what to expect.

Thanks!!

----------


## 3dprintau

Yes, the UP BOX is a great machine, I love it. Huge improvement and warping is just about a thing of the past!

----------


## Nicos.s

how about your upbox? share your experience with us :Big Grin:

----------


## 3dprintau

> how about your upbox? share your experience with us


Yes I use it nearly everyday, I had to get the print head cable replaced but other that that it's been rock solid. There is a new one out call ed the UP BOX+

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> Yes I use it nearly everyday, I had to get the print head cable replaced but other that that it's been rock solid. There is a new one out call ed the UP BOX+


 The UP Box + allows you to upgrade it to use 1kg spools of filament.

----------

